# почему не работает?

## Gentoopc

перед тем, как устанавливать Gentoo по руководству, решил опробовать на рабочем Debian.

взял sd карточку, создал два раздела : один на 100м другой на 5Гигабайт. 

взял Debian образ.img примонтировал его losetup/dev/loop0  дальше parted /dev/loop0    и удалил 2 раздел.

после этот образ , без второго раздела залил утилитой dd на sd карточку dd if=dev/debian.img of=/dev/sdc1

потом взял опять образ debian и удалил певый раздел и оставил лишь второй. 

и залил также его на sd

dd if=debian.img of=/dev/sdc2

примерно так советует руководство по установке gentoo.

помогите понять, почему не работает?

----------

## Gentoopc

что полчите ? установка gentoo на arm .  удаляем раздел 2 , оставляем раздел лишь с загрузчиком.  

после таких манипуляций как я уведил ядро не запускается.

я хочу понять почему не работает, если хандбук советует

----------

## TigerJr

Не смогу посоветовать. Много нюансов запуска на арме есть.

Что значит ядро не запускается?

 сразу в эксепшон уходит или ещё загрузчикк не запускается, либо может ядро разделов файловой системы не увидело или init собран под x86

----------

